# Stink bugs are back!!!!



## jharkin (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, so 2 years ago we had a record amount  these b&*$^*&#$  in Oct  and then we all know how winter turned out.







Last year we had almost no bugs.  And we know how winter turned out.


This year the bugs are back!  Coincidence, or can we take this as another sign we can expect decent snow


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 27, 2012)

reason you aint had em is they all went "snowbird" and came down here. virginia is ate up with the dang things , have one about to die in my office as i type this


----------



## Blue Vomit (Sep 27, 2012)

Is that what they look like up there? This is what they look like down here.


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 27, 2012)

look at the calves on that guy....he must work out.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 27, 2012)

Noticed quite a few of them here, recently.  You're right, Jeremy....a couple of years ago, we had a chitload of them, and we got SLAMMED with snow.  So I'll say this right now, if lots of stinkbugs means lots of snow,  I'LL DEAL WITH THEM.  I WANT LOTS OF SNOW!!


----------



## Morgan (Sep 27, 2012)

Just curious, do these bugs stink all the time or only when killed? (squashed?)  What would you compare the smell too?  Just curious, none around here and I hope we never get them, the mosquitoes, black flies and earwigs are enough for me!  What a bad year around my area for earwigs, I hate the things!!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 27, 2012)

Morgan said:


> Just curious, do these bugs stink all the time or only when killed? (squashed?) What would you compare the smell too? Just curious, none around here and I hope we never get them, the mosquitoes, black flies and earwigs are enough for me! What a bad year around my area for earwigs, I hate the things!!


 
Those look similar to what we call pine bugs. No smell to them unless you disturb them and then they give off a pine scent but it is super strong. If one gets indoors, grasp them by the feelers to carry outdoors and they won't give the scent.

Lemon scented dish soap works wonders on keeping them away and/or killing them.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 27, 2012)

The top picture is a leaf footed bug which is in the same family as the (more squat) stink bug in BV's pic.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 27, 2012)

the one BV posted is the one thats all over the place here. last 2 years in particular you just about couldnt look around at any point and not spot one or more.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, ours are the pine bugs.  I'm sure in reality its cyclical or the warm spring that hatched more of them but its fun to hope for a sign of snow


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 28, 2012)

No stink bugs here either . .  . but here's to hoping stink bugs can predict the weather!


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe I can stop blaming the dog and tell my wife it's the stink bugs


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 28, 2012)

We've got plenty of them here in the Lower Hudson Valley. I have squished plenty of them and noticed no stink. I think the stink is a myth that the stink bugs themselves started to make folks afraid to squish them.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Sep 30, 2012)

That looks like what we call boxelder bugs but ours have more red on them and don't stink. They are all over the west side of the house.
Usually the boxelders come first then comes the japanese ladybeetles. The ladybeetles stink real bad and can crawl into the tightest house.
I wish some birds would develop a taste for them, I guess they don't like them either.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 30, 2012)

boxelders are in a different family and have that distinctive color patter.   Stinkbugs are green or brown.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 30, 2012)

At least we don't have the cricket problem that they are having in Waco, Texas. Due to the mild winter they are overrun with the things and they are dying in the walls of homes and business and smelling the places up bad.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 30, 2012)

We have a ton of large ants and large crickets this year where I am at anyhow. Dang warm winter we never had any ants in the house till this year and man they are big for Michigan!

Pete


----------



## n3pro (Sep 30, 2012)

The stink bugs are coming out here too.  Two in the truck, one in the house and three on the window screens this week.  Not as bad as the cabin though.  We had a dozen on the screen door.  I hate the buggers but at least they don't bite or sting, and move slow enough you can usually get them fairly easily.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 2, 2012)

The stink bugs are revealing where I slacked off with the caulk gun. they are getting past the inner defensive perimeter... 3 in the kitchen so far, one in the babies room, 2 upstairs.

The boss has decreed that whenever she sees one I have to get up on a chair, grab it in a paper towel, bag it tag it and take it out to the outside trash. 

did I mention she doesnt like bugs


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Oct 3, 2012)

The chemical coctail of stink shoots out like a rocket with smoke and wow the colors are amazing!


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 3, 2012)

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> The chemical coctail of stink shoots out like a rocket with smoke and wow the colors are amazing!


 
Are you smoking stink bugs?


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Oct 3, 2012)

No.lol. Just watching too much tv


----------

